# NWBA Digital Demonstration Series



## billyO (Dec 12, 2020)

*Join us on Thursday, December 17th at 6pm PST for Knifemaker's Corner #3 at 6pm!*

David Tuthill will bring something for all skill levels with this one! Beginners to damascus will learn how to hand weld a billet of steel on the anvil with no heavy equipment. Experienced pattern welders will be shown how to step up their pattern retention game with the elusive “dry weld” that involves no flux in the welding process.

Damascus steel has captured the wonder of the world for centuries now and continues to evolve in this age of renaissance in knifemaking. Come watch as one of the best damascus-makers in the Northwest shares the hidden secrets of this unique material!

*To register to join this Knifemaker's Corner, just click the link below:
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_yEI56zQpSZSJVu924Jq0ew

After registering, you'll receive a confirmation email containing info to join this online event!*


----------

